
Make the Most of Office Coffee - plmongeau
http://cafetier.co/collections/issue/01_make_the_most_of_office_coffee/
======
plmongeau
Please let me know what you think of this website!

~~~
grzm
If this is your site, if it meets this guidelines, this should likely be a
Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
plmongeau
Thx grzm. Yes it is my website. I will post using the Show HN guideline. Sorry
about it!

